# Reeeeeally bad album covers.



## Tina (Nov 8, 2007)

My sweetie sent this link to me this morning. These are really, _really_ bad ideas, badly executed.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Nov 8, 2007)

I had no idea there even WERE gay dogs!

Golly! The things I learn on Dimensions.

Actually, the album site is a hoot and made me recall some of the covers crapped into existence during my 80s youth in high school.


Dennis


----------



## Tina (Nov 8, 2007)

Aren't they awful? How's about some Ethel Merman disco? Just the thought of it makes my ears hurt. 



I hate to admit I have that Scorpions album. Fortunately, the music is better than the cover design -- if you like the Scorpions.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Nov 8, 2007)

Oh yeah! I remember The Scorpions. I liked them back in the day.

Oddly enough, I recently stumbled upon a copy of that Ethel Merman Disco Album.

My library, where I work, has a twice yearly booksale to benefit the library. We also have VHS, albums and lots of other stuff. Anyway, I like to thumb through the albums just to see what's there...many of the covers are horrid but I survive. I spotted the Ethel Merman album sometime last year. I thought about buying it but I was too scared. 


Dennis


----------



## Tina (Nov 8, 2007)

Don't blame you. I'd be too scared, too, Dennis.


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 8, 2007)

Wow. The one by BONED looks almost like a parody, a la Spinal Tap.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm curious who that disembodied hand holding the hat belongs to.


Dennis


----------



## elle camino (Nov 8, 2007)

ok now someone post joyce. 

god i love that old broad.


----------



## Les Toil (Nov 8, 2007)

Tina, apologies for my bringing your thread down to such a base level but here's a CD cover I did for a punk label in Canada. I love this piece and proudly displayed it on my website until my ex's mom was humiliated when she showed my site to a group of her cohorts at her job. 






And I loveeee the Ethel Merman cover! Such unadulterated _trash!_ And so very gay! LMAO


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 8, 2007)

This is just bad on so many levels.....


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 8, 2007)

MMMMMMmmmmm, Beastiality, it's what's for dinner!

Brought to you by the American Pork Farmers Assoc.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 8, 2007)

WHY

oh and I totally on some of these .. 

Black Sabbath - Sabotage
Wolf - Wolf
Riot - Fire Down Under

goddamn, some of these are terrifying. 

Like did they look at the cover before they decided to print that? DID THEY? WHY?!


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 8, 2007)

Tina said:


>



Did you notice it looks like someone wrote a name on the album jacket?

_*"Hey, whose copy of Songs For Gay Dogs is this?"

"Lemme check...oh, that's mine."*_


('Cause, y'know, someone might just walk off with it...)


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 8, 2007)

You look at some of these album covers, and all you can do is ask yourself "Why?"


----------



## Zoom (Nov 8, 2007)

*They left out "Zip Zap Rap"!* The cads!


----------



## gunther (Nov 8, 2007)

The Joneses - Keeping Up With The Joneses

Dunno how to post pics, so go look it up.


----------



## Seth Warren (Nov 8, 2007)

Zoom said:


> *They left out "Zip Zap Rap"!* The cads!




I have to admit, I was delighted when Morningwood (who can surely be found in a cut-out bin at a box retailer near you) chose this among the many album covers parodied in the music video for "Nth Degree."


----------



## Tina (Nov 8, 2007)

Morning wood, eh?


----------



## Seth Warren (Nov 8, 2007)

Tina said:


> Morning wood, eh?




Yep. Real band, real band name. Witness - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vhMhm9euT8


----------



## Tina (Nov 9, 2007)

You know what, Seth? I like 'em!


----------



## elle camino (Nov 9, 2007)

aw man, ok. 
i'll do it.


----------



## Tina (Nov 9, 2007)

Why not, elle?


----------



## supersoup (Nov 9, 2007)

elle camino said:


> aw man, ok.
> i'll do it.



this broad totally works in the youth department at my store.

or wait, maybe it's iola from mama's family. either way, that's her.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Nov 9, 2007)

Worse than this? I mean aesthetically, gastronomically, conceptually - gag me with a spoon!! Lyrics were occasionally clever though.  Minimal substance over complete lack of style; that's me!:bow: 

View attachment cognacGOODONE.jpg


----------



## sweetnnekked (Nov 9, 2007)

Tina said:


> You know what, Seth? I like 'em!



The band or,
actual morning wood?


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 9, 2007)

I will also add the cover for Alanis Morissette's FIRST album, when she was the Debbie Gibson of Canada and before they made her all pensive and hateful of relationships (if you can't get over Dave Coulier, you can't get over anyone). 

View attachment 200px-Alanis1991cover.gif


----------



## Tina (Nov 9, 2007)

sweetnnekked said:


> The band or,
> actual morning wood?



Well, both.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Nov 9, 2007)

This ISN'T number 1?

I mean, yeah, there's a booby there... but that's the ONLY redeeming thing about this cover!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 9, 2007)

supersoup said:


> this broad totally works in the youth department at my store.
> 
> or wait, maybe it's iola from mama's family. either way, that's her.


 
I think she taught Girl's Phys Ed at Morristown High School back in the '70s.


----------



## imfree (Nov 9, 2007)

I found this one ugly, it just doesn't look good at all to me.
It's funny that this one even made it to CD, being a no-hit
wonder.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 10, 2007)

Here's one of my favorite bad album covers. I actually own this album, BTW.....


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 10, 2007)

Here's another bad album cover from my personal collection - Whistling Jack Smith, and "I Was Kaiser Bill's Batman".






It was a minor hit back in 1967 or 1968 - thet's why he's wearing a Nehru jacket. If you've never heard this song, here's a You Tube link showing Whistling Jack lip-synching to the song he whistled:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQQ5sEOhbjQ


----------



## Les Toil (Nov 10, 2007)

Wow! I didn't even see your link the first time I came here Tina! Some of these are excellent! Here's my faves:





















Tina, I truly believe I must have been in a coma during the time this above album was made cuz I do NOT remember a time where these dorks would have been considered "in".


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 10, 2007)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Here's one of my favorite bad album covers. I actually own this album, BTW.....



Actually I like that cover!


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 10, 2007)

Tina said:


> My sweetie sent this link to me this morning. These are really, _really_ bad ideas, badly executed.



This gay dog thing is really tastefully done, too, Tina. Hell, I'd be proud if that was my dog.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 10, 2007)

Hey Tina, 
This is not what you asked for because I can't find a reeeeeeeally bad album cover, but I reckon the best name for an album was "Electric Ladyland" by The Jimmy Hendrix Experience. Don't know why but I just love that title.

Will try to find a bad album cover for you. I am sure there are heaps of terrible Aussie ones.


----------



## Tina (Nov 10, 2007)

I don't beleive they ever were, Lester.

That guy, second from the bottom? He seems like the love child of Charles Nelson Reily, Andy Warhol and Marty Feldman.

BTW, have you seen this thread? Thought you might be interested...


Shoshie, You can find one or pick out your faves to discuss from the link. 

Santa, gotta love the title of that one you like.


----------



## Les Toil (Nov 10, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Actually I like that cover!



Yeah, I'm also perplexed why that would be considered a bad album cover. And for that matter, I don't understand why the Scopions cover is considered bad. It's a very well done graphic and it's kind of clever to me. The guy reaches to cop a feel and discovers where the woman has stashed her bubble gum.


----------



## Les Toil (Nov 10, 2007)

Tina said:


> That guy, second from the bottom? He seems like the love child of Charles Nelson Reily, Andy Warhol and Marty Feldman.



I have to admit, that guy's face absolutely rules my world. There's no way he's from this planet.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 10, 2007)

Les Toil said:


> Yeah, I'm also perplexed why that would be considered a bad album cover. And for that matter, I don't understand why the Scopions cover is considered bad. It's a very well done graphic and it's kind of clever to me. The guy reaches to cop a feel and discovers where the woman has stashed her bubble gum.



Yeah, I don't know his name but that artist who did the Firesign Theater cover did a lot of stuff in the early '70s. 

And the Scorpions one looks like it was done by Hipgnosis, a design outfit responsible for a lot of very cool surreal LP covers (Pink Floyd and Led Zeppelin, for example) in the '70s, usually with a very recognizable style. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hipgnosis
The Scorpions cover is kinda gross and silly but not badly done, IMO.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 10, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Hey Tina,
> This is not what you asked for because I can't find a reeeeeeeally bad album cover, but I reckon the best name for an album was "Electric Ladyland" by The Jimmy Hendrix Experience. Don't know why but I just love that title.



It's a great album. This is the original UK cover. Hard to see it at this size but two of these um, Electric Ladies are definitely fat. 
The face pic is the more common cover as released in the U.S.

Here's a link to a bigger version: http://www.bside-rock.com/IMG/jpg/Jimi_Hendrix_Experience_1968.jpg 

View attachment 400px-Electric_ladyland_nude_front_and_back.jpg


View attachment hendrix.jpg


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 10, 2007)

As a kid in Portland OR we had a neighbor that worked at a radio station who gave me a box full of 45 RPM singles featuring obscure (or new) artists. I remember an image of a scary looking woman from a Danish band called "Savage Rose", on the 45 cover she was dressed like the Medusa. It gave me nightmares for the longest time. I no longer have that specific record, but here is another fairly ugly album cover from that band:


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 10, 2007)

Santaclear, that Hendrix album reminds me... I bet that's where the Toten Hosen (a German Punk band) got the idea for their cover from.






This thread could easily be filled with ugly German Punk Rock album covers.... 


In general, the Dead Kennedys always had ugly album covers:








Not to mention the Butthole Surfers (They got this from "Electric Ladyland"...?):


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 10, 2007)

Stan, that Savage Rose pic doesn't show. I kinda remember Savage Rose too but have you seen this one? "English Rose" by Fleetwood Mac. 

View attachment B000025SME.01._SCLZZZZZZZ_.jpg


----------



## mango (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## Maxx Awesome (Nov 10, 2007)

Les Toil said:


>


Despite what anyone may say, that is, in fact, the single greatest thing in the history of stuff!
KARATE PRIEST, BITCHES! HIIII-YA!
Radical!


----------



## biggie (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks, Love, for starting that thread.

Here are my faves!!






Was this supposed to inspire fear?








I think he's got a tummy ache...awwww!






Not only is this just plain wrong, but a ventriloquist act on a LP?!? Kind of like Charlie McCarthy on the radio in the forties...






OK...there's NO WAY That these guys looked at this picture and said: "Wow, don't we look cool!?"






One of the creepy kids from VILLAGE OF THE DAMNED grew up and got into songs.


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 10, 2007)

what's up with the naked kids?!
--------------------------------


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 10, 2007)

Then there's THIS album I remember from my high school days in the Late '60s and Early '70s.....


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 10, 2007)

Wonder what he's thinking about feelin'......


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 10, 2007)

No little kids' record collection is complete without this one.....


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 10, 2007)

Featuring his jazz piano version of "Viva Viagra".....


----------



## Suze (Nov 10, 2007)

i'm fascinated... 

View attachment coverzbeat.jpg


View attachment covers0.jpg


----------



## panhype (Nov 10, 2007)

Teh worst i have found. Apparently German punk as well
View attachment Wegweiser.jpg

Translates as: Pointer - Free Flight For Bird Brains


----------



## Tina (Nov 10, 2007)

Les Toil said:


> Yeah, I'm also perplexed why that would be considered a bad album cover. And for that matter, I don't understand why the Scopions cover is considered bad. It's a very well done graphic and it's kind of clever to me. The guy reaches to cop a feel and discovers where the woman has stashed her bubble gum.


It's bad, I think, because both 'bitches' are beneath him.


Santaclear said:


> It's a great album. This is the original UK cover. Hard to see it at this size but two of these um, Electric Ladies are definitely fat.


Given that he was going out with Mama Cass, that's very easy to believe. 


biggie said:


> Thanks, Love, for starting that thread.


Thank you for sharing the link in email, honey. 


> OK...there's NO WAY That these guys looked at this picture and said: "Wow, don't we look cool!?"


Somehow, they must have, but I really don't know how, because with all that lycra and hairspray, they look like those supposed workout chicks that were on TV, who didn't really appear to be trying to improve the nation's physical fitness level.


----------



## Les Toil (Nov 10, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> And the Scorpions one looks like it was done by Hipgnosis, a design outfit responsible for a lot of very cool surreal LP covers (Pink Floyd and Led Zeppelin, for example) in the '70s, usually with a very recognizable style. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hipgnosis
> The Scorpions cover is kinda gross and silly but not badly done, IMO.



I can almost guarantee it's Hipgnosis. Did a classic 10cc cover if I'm not mistaken. As a teen I would stare at Led Zep's "Presence" cover trying to figure out the meaning of it.


----------



## Les Toil (Nov 10, 2007)

Tina said:


> Given that he was going out with Mama Cass, that's very easy to believe.









Whachootalkinbout Willis?? 

Jimi Hendrix and Cass Elliot???? This is a massive chapter in rock history whose pages I must have skipped over!!


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Nov 10, 2007)

As scary as most of these are, they do make one yearn just a bit for those halcyon days when cover art was a SERIOUS art. I'm not a Luddite and I do totally respect that CD covers often have noble aspirations. I even like some of the postage stamp art that comes with downloads. Just somethin' 'bout those big ol' cardboard jackets, though. 

Just as a fogey musing, does anyone else remember picture discs (not sure if that was their official name)? They were LPs with images impregnated in the vinyl. The only one I seem to still have is Tubular Bells. Anyone remember some of the others? 

View attachment base_media.jpg


----------



## Les Toil (Nov 10, 2007)

Ernest Nagel said:


> As scary as most of these are, they do make one yearn just a bit for those halcyon days when cover art was a SERIOUS art.



You should know Mr. Nagel. You've gone down in art history as one of _thee_ greatest rock artists/illustrators in the world. I adore your Rio cover for Duran Duran.






Wait. Your name is ERNEST Nagel, not _Patrick_ Nagel. :doh:
I couldn't be more embarrassed.

In all seriousness, I couldn't bemoan the the departure of the vinyl album more than I do. Album cover art inspired me to no end to be a commercial illustrator. I'll even go as far as to pin-point a particular album cover that split my adolescent skull in two and gave me great aspirations. It was an old Santana cover with a stunning nubian woman sitting in ecstasy surrounded by jaw-dropping splendor. But I'm also a lover of the planet and I rejoice in the fact that we are expending less of what Mother Nature has blessed us with to bring us music. 

Great post Mr. Nagel. Thanks.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Nov 11, 2007)

Les Toil said:


> In all seriousness, I couldn't bemoan the the departure of the vinyl album more than I do. Album cover art inspired me to no end to be a commercial illustrator. I'll even go as far as to pin-point a particular album cover that split my adolescent skull in two and gave me great aspirations. It was an old Santana cover with a stunning nubian woman sitting in ecstasy surrounded by jaw-dropping splendor. But I'm also a lover of the planet and I rejoice in the fact that we are expending less of what Mother Nature has blessed us with to bring us music.
> 
> Great post Mr. Nagel. Thanks.



Mssr. Toil,

Thank you, once again, not only for your always splendid representations of BBW but for reminding me of this classic (Gawd, I can almost hear it!). 

Yes those were certainly the days, weren't they? Perhaps you should start a thread for "Greatest Album Covers of All Times"? Better yet, I hope to have a commission for you in the not too distant future. As she is symphonically splendid, perhaps you could render her as an album cover? With her approval, of course. It could be the first in an Abundant Album series? You could lead a resurgence of Album Artistry!?! 

View attachment 99_1_b.JPG


----------



## panhype (Nov 11, 2007)

Jamaicans never took no prisoners lol

View attachment Stalag-17---18-AND-19SW.jpg

Infamous work by Wilfred Limonious


----------



## panhype (Nov 11, 2007)

But, to give this guy justice, Limonious is a true classic. 

View attachment Joseph Cotton - Talk Of The Town.jpg


View attachment Reggae for the world in Dub.jpg


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Nov 11, 2007)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Wonder what he's thinking about feelin'......







"Can I Borrow A Feeling?"
EEEHAHAHAHAHA!
And that's your picture on the... heheheheh!


----------



## mimosa (Nov 11, 2007)

Cepillin , famous clown in Mexico. Here is his yucky album cover:
View attachment 30502


And about him:http://www.answers.com/cepillin


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 11, 2007)




----------



## Maxx Awesome (Nov 11, 2007)

Not really sure if this counts. It's kind of dumb, but it's SUPPOSED to be.
Never the less, I think everyone should see it.


----------



## mimosa (Nov 11, 2007)

Maxx Awesome said:


> Not really sure if this counts. It's kind of dumb, but it's SUPPOSED to be.
> Never the less, I think everyone should see it.



Okay M_A

You win! I rather kiss :kiss2:Cepillin than see that pic again.


----------



## panhype (Nov 11, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Cepillin , famous clown in Mexico. Here is his yucky album cover:
> View attachment 30502
> 
> 
> And about him:http://www.answers.com/cepillin




Hmm... he looks kinda familiar 
View attachment Thecrazyworldofarthurbrown.jpg


----------



## mimosa (Nov 11, 2007)

panhype said:


> Hmm... he looks kinda familiar
> View attachment 30503



Awww...NO, señor! Cepillin was Ugly but a nice clown. Maybe that was his evil twin brother.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 11, 2007)

These Album covers are effin hilarious! Giving me a really good laugh. Thanks Tina for this thread. It was an inspired idea.


----------



## mimosa (Nov 11, 2007)

biggie said:


> Thanks, Love, for starting that thread.
> 
> Here are my faves!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 11, 2007)




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 11, 2007)

I have the follow up on Elle's Joyce post....






The original emo?


----------



## imfree (Nov 11, 2007)

mimosa said:


> biggie said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, Love, for starting that thread.
> ...


----------



## imfree (Nov 11, 2007)

Posted in wrong thread


----------



## mimosa (Nov 11, 2007)

imfree said:


> Nothing else need be said.



HAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAHHA!!!!! Thanks for a good laugh today.:bow:Have a great week, imfree.


----------



## Obesus (Nov 12, 2007)

I am afraid that I am going to have to share just a tiny, miniscule sampling of my priceless collection of Seventies Swedish rock bands with you...just so you can share in my PAIN!
Thanks! :bow:
I will spare you the Irish showbands, though, because some things were REALLY not meant to be known by mankind!



Les Toil said:


> Wow! I didn't even see your link the first time I came here Tina! Some of these are excellent! Here's my faves:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pdgujer148 (Nov 12, 2007)

Never smile at a crocodile
Never dip your hat and stop to talk awhile
Never run, walk away, say good-night, not good-day
Clear the aisle but never smile at Mister Crocodile 

View attachment bite_me_toilet_300.jpg


----------



## mango (Nov 12, 2007)

*WOW... this is just the thread that keeps on giving....


*


----------



## Obesus (Nov 12, 2007)

But SWEDISH 70's rock is awesomely bad! (In the worst sense of the word!)
The last one isn't Swedish, per se, but shares in the glory of the BAD!


----------



## mimosa (Nov 12, 2007)

mango said:


> *WOW... this is just the thread that keeps on giving....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

Awww..Dios mio, Mango! :shocked::blink: Is that a Country Western album?*


----------



## panhype (Nov 12, 2007)

Obesus said:


> ....


 *posted Gerhard Polt*





Well.. actually Gerhard Polt is a German comedian, one of the most respected ones actually. Now it might tell something about Germany that its more INTELLECTUAL comedians love to do the most retarded shit. An even better example is Helge Schneider, although not such an intellectual heavyweight like Polt but a musical wunderkind, writer, actor, movie director and stand up comedian. And he is a grandmaster of low taste even more.
View attachment 37307.jpg

"Bread and cheese. Supersexy"


View attachment 021106050250.jpg

"Crime does pay off again"


View attachment 0094638419426_M.jpg

I brake together ("I'm breaking down"/=making fun of literal translations)


View attachment B0000AISVC.03.LZZZZZZZ.jpg

"22 very very good songs"


----------



## panhype (Nov 12, 2007)

Meanwhile... Worst band name ever, to begin with.. 

View attachment WarShington.jpg


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Nov 12, 2007)

Obesus said:


> I will spare you the Irish showbands, though, because some things were REALLY not meant to be known by mankind!


Speeeeeaaaaaaking of Irish Showbands...

I'm about to make Mimi wish that I simply reposted that Warlords of Pez cover again...


----------



## Obesus (Nov 12, 2007)

Sehr interessant! Particularly to a Deutsch-o-phile like me! In response, I am not even going to think about mentioning Re/Search magazine and Boyd Rice's incredibly strange music collection, nor his Little Fyodor or Ralph Gean records...I really am not! 



panhype said:


> Well.. actually Gerhard Polt is a German comedian, one of the most respected ones actually. Now it might tell something about Germany that its more INTELLECTUAL comedians love to do the most retarded shit. An even better example is Helge Schneider, although not such an intellectual heavyweight like Polt but a musical wunderkind, writer, actor, movie director and stand up comedian. And he is a grandmaster of low taste even more.


----------



## mimosa (Nov 12, 2007)

Maxx Awesome said:


> Speeeeeaaaaaaking of Irish Showbands...
> 
> I'm about to make Mimi wish that I simply reposted that Warlords of Pez cover again...



Nah!...these are not that bad.:batting: Please don't post that again. :bounce: I don't want to see a pair of hairy chichis again. Have a nice day, Pete.:bow:


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 12, 2007)

Obesus said:


> The last one isn't Swedish, per se, but shares in the glory of the BAD!



Shatner's cover of Lucy in the Sky kicks ass and then some.


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 12, 2007)

you misspelled "praise be Shatner"


----------



## Chuggernut (Nov 13, 2007)

What about The Smiths for lack of imagination? On two album covers, they had the face of British comics, on one Charles Hatrey (from the Carry On movies) and the other Yootha Joyce (from the series Man About The House and it's spinoff, George And Mildred).


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 13, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Stan, that Savage Rose pic doesn't show. I kinda remember Savage Rose too but have you seen this one?
> ...


Here they are...


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Nov 13, 2007)

Ahhh! This one freaked me out. It reminds me of the other day when James and I were heading out to Stonehenge. Driving ahead of us was a car painted all sorts of colors and advertising on the window that it was a clown car. It already was making me feel uncomfortable seeing how clowns kinda freak me out. We are pulling up next to the car to pass it on the freeway when I look over at the car and the DAMN CLOWN was already looking at us.... with a totally creeptastic stare!! No smile... just looking at us!! Both James and I freaked out and James hit the gas to get us away. Yeah that this album cover is just a tad too creepy to me. 

View attachment 32-1.jpg


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Nov 13, 2007)

mimosa said:


> Nah!...these are not that bad.:batting: Please don't post that again. :bounce: I don't want to see a pair of hairy chichis again. Have a nice day, Pete.:bow:


I know, it's like "Damn! Talk about Man Boobs, eh?"


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 13, 2007)

This actually isn't a bad album cover per say, but it definitely belongs here.
I give you......Smell the Glove - Spinal Tap
(Unfortunately, I could find no covers for Intravenous DeMilo)

"It's like, how much more black could this be? and the answer is none. None more black."


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 13, 2007)

Les Toil said:


>



Many of these are SO Truly Badde. There must be some reason this guy's called "Heino".


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 13, 2007)

panhype said:


> Meanwhile... Worst band name ever, to begin with..



This one's not only Badde but also lousy. :bow: 

View attachment WarShington.jpg


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 13, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


>



At least they're trying. The guy with the phone is almost there.


----------



## imfree (Nov 13, 2007)

This one's not really that bad, but I had to put it in here for the fun of it.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 13, 2007)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Then there's THIS album I remember from my high school days in the Late '60s and Early '70s.....



THIS is one of my all-time favorites, actually, not bad! (Well it would be bad if that was really happening but it's not.)  

(It's a Frank Zappa album, for those who do not know - his early band was Mothers of Invention.) The guy who did the art, Neon Park (I think it's one guy) also did some for Little Feat.


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 13, 2007)

Found this one while looking for something else online: Disgraceland, by Elvis Hitler.








And just in time for the holidays, too!


----------



## Obesus (Nov 13, 2007)

Volkswhale...one of the many side projects of the fertile and febrile brain of Food Fortunata, god of tardcore and founder of the legendary Sockeye...outta' Ohio and then outta' soCal...the awesome...Tit Wrench...I loves them guys! Bad covers in both cases though and _just wrong_....the whole Volkswhale album is downloadable...for free! It is that supremely fabulouso! 

http://www.archive.org/details/lf059mp3

tit wrench is at: http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=35749393


----------



## panhype (Nov 14, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> [...] Disgraceland, by Elvis Hitler.[...]


Ha ha, i got that album. A real classic. And not just for being weird or so.


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 14, 2007)

panhype said:


> Ha ha, i got that album. A real classic. And not just for being weird or so.



So...what exactly _is_ it?


----------



## panhype (Nov 14, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> So...what exactly _is_ it?


I've listened to it now, for the first time in 10 years or so. It's basically a fusion of Rockabilly and (Surf) Punk. So you could put them in a league with The Cramps but Elvis Hitler rather have a trashy chording all over their tracks while the Cramps had a more a guitar licks oriented style.

On Wikipedia i see Elvis Hitler labeled as Shockabilly what i find a bit confusing because of Eugene Chadbourne's band named Shockabilly. And who had a more a light-hearted and bizarre sense of humor introduced into their modded Rockabilly, like fronting Chadbourne's own invention, the electric rake :bounce: I saw Shockabilly twice and it was great and real fun each time.

On the German Wiki site i see also Surfabilly mentioned as an existing genre, maybe the best description for Elvis Hitler.

Maybe i went too far before when i described "Disgraceland" as a classical album. Back in those days when it got released John Peel gave it a tremendous airplay. And on the basis of that i bought it. It certainly was a much talked about album in 1988. The most noteworthy track on it might be "Ten Wheels For Jesus". Their second album BTW was named "Hellbilly", quite a suitable tag as well.

When listening to "Disgraceland" now i find that it suffers from pretty poor audio (mainly the vocals). It sounds like a fair live recording although the sleeve notes say it was recorded in a studio. Okay, i'm an audio engineer - but for sure i had done a better job on that


----------



## panhype (Nov 14, 2007)

biggie said:


> [...]
> 
> Here are my faves!!
> 
> [...]





Santaclear said:


> Many of these are SO Truly Badde. There must be some reason this guy's called "Heino".



LOL Thanks for bringing up this icon of German Folksy Music... For many years he was (maybe still is) selling millions of records. He's in the business since the 60s. Always with that look. And millions hated him, for his (musical) appeal to the most common two brain cells. Or however you like to put it. 
Things took a slight change for him when dozens of 'Fake Heinos' emerged in the 80s. And one guy called himself 'The Real Heino', claiming he is the original Heino and was sacked by the record company after traveling to South Africa and playing at anti apartheid concerts, thus annoying the traditionally conservative buyers of Heino releases. So that the record company replaced him by a lookalike. 'The Real Heino' even went to jail for 2 weeks (after the other Heino had sued him) what brought him a lot of media coverage helping him to sell his (punk influenced) records as well.
Here's 'The Real Heino' 

View attachment 84_02_gross.jpg


----------



## panhype (Nov 14, 2007)

Allright. Let's turn this into a Heino thread now  For better effect i felt like massively pumping up the contrast of this image  

View attachment Sing-mit-Heino_lo.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 14, 2007)

I was thinking that Joyce really bothered me until Heino started traumatizing me....that second picture really did me in :doh:


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 14, 2007)

I can't believe Heino finally made it onto the Dimensions boards...

I used to see his posters at a downtown European record shop all the time.

"Sing mit Heino" was always used as the trump card when discussing cheesiness amoungst my circle of (largely European) friends.


----------



## panhype (Nov 15, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I was thinking that Joyce really bothered me until Heino started traumatizing me.... [...]


Already? And you haven't even heard his voice yet? It only can get worse :doh:

"Blau blüht der Enzian"
(= Blue Blooms The Gentian)

"Karamba Karacho ein Whisky"
(=Caramba Carajo A Whisky)

"Sing mit Heino"
(=Sing with Heino)

If people need a reason for justifying a tax on audio pollution, Heino's your man


----------



## imfree (Nov 15, 2007)

panhype said:


> Already? And you haven't even heard his voice yet? It only can get worse :doh:
> 
> "Blau blüht der Enzian"
> (= Blue Blooms The Gentian)
> ...



That was awful! I was born in Mannheim and thought I'd heard it all while I
was in Germany, I stand corrected.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 15, 2007)

_"Schming! .....mit Heino!"_


----------



## Tina (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh! He's kinda like Germany's Lawrence Welk.

Yay. :blink:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 15, 2007)

Tina said:


> Oh! He's kinda like Germany's Lawrence Welk.
> 
> Yay. :blink:



I have spent most of my life hating this man and his damn bubbles.... 







Imfree knows the story.....


----------



## imfree (Nov 15, 2007)

Tina said:


> Oh! He's kinda like Germany's Lawrence Welk.
> 
> Yay. :blink:



Aaaaarg!!!, you NAILED it, Tina!


----------



## Tina (Nov 15, 2007)

My grandmother and great-grandmother loved him. I was around them a lot, particularly my great-grandmother. She ADORED him, and also some Happy Wanderer show, where the theme song is burned into my brain. I saw these shows WAY too often.


----------



## CandySmooch (Nov 19, 2007)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for killing 10 minutes and giving me a good chuckle.......I'm speechless! All I can say in response to those horrid covers are WOW!


----------



## panhype (Nov 19, 2007)

Lawrence Welk? Hmmm... i've only found this. It's, well... a bit badde


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 19, 2007)

Interesting. Fender guitars on Lawrence Welk:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=3bq1ac7yB1U


----------



## Canonista (Nov 19, 2007)

Did you know Billy Joel was in a metal band named "Attila"?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Attila_(band)


----------



## Suze (Nov 19, 2007)

Canonista said:


> Did you know Billy Joel was in a metal band named "Attila"?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Attila_(band)



haha! that's a really,really! bad album cover


----------

